# Help me ID these plants



## netloose (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi folks,

I recently got interested in live plants, got a bunch from my LFS, but they had no idea about them and couldn't tell me the names.

Will do some research on caring for these plants once i know the names.

My guess is (from google search) I have anubias (type?), ludwigia (type?), african fern, green tiger lotus, micro sword, crypt (type?)


----------



## netloose (Nov 8, 2013)

And a few more...


----------



## netloose (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow.

51 views and no replies


----------



## jackal148 (Jan 12, 2013)

Since you haven't gotten any replies, I will although I am new to planted tanks also. You really didn't pose a question though I think you might be looking for confirmation of what you listed. I for one, do not see an "African Fern" (Bolbitis) in your pictures. Secondly, I don't know what you have tied to what appears to be a piece of wood (second group of pictures) but I think it should be planted in the gravel/sand. The first picture is of an Anubis but I have no idea what species. Sorry I can't be of anymore help.


----------



## netloose (Nov 8, 2013)

thnx jackal, you may have a point about not posing a question though i thot the thread title was it, lol

let me be more clear and say that all the names i listed were my guesses, i was hoping some folks here would tell me the proper names.

yes, the plant tied to a piece of wood should be in the gravel, but since it started looking a goner when i had it in the gravel, i tied it to the tip of a driftwood for it to get more light & avoid bulb rot (perhaps i planted it too deep)


----------



## Indian fern (Sep 24, 2013)

You have 
anubias barteri
Crypt
Parrot's feather
Emersed rotala?
Liliaeopsis
Dwarf sag
Amazon sword
Tiger lotus
Ammania?


----------



## netloose (Nov 8, 2013)

thnx indian fern, for your reply.

parrot's feather looks quite different from what i can google.
Liliaeopsis looks like bulls eye, i dont know if common name is brazilian micro sword?
about Dwarf sag, my leaves look more narrow than regular dwarf sag, but could be due to lights?

thnx again.


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

Anubias
Cryptocoryne
Hygrophila difformis (wisteria) 
Rotala or bacopa
Lilaeopsis 
Echinodorus tenellus (narrow-leaf chain sword)
Echinodorus amazonicus (amazon sword)
Tiger lotus (nymphaea)
Telanthera reineckii? (scarlet temple plant)


----------



## AquaBruce (May 15, 2012)

Some of these look like they were grown emersed. You'll probably see some die off as new submersed leaves grow. They will look a bit different then. 
I'll take a stab at a few. Not sure of the proper names for all.
1 Anubias barteri
2 Crypt. maybe Lutea?
3 ?
4 Lobelia cardinalis (cardinal plant)
5 Micro Sword (Echinodorus tenellus)
6 Sword?
7 Sword?
8 lotus
9 Alternanthera reineckii ?


----------

